# who's got power or not???



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

not. no water also, since I have well water.

probably Friday night, I'll have power. one of the lines that feedsmy street is down


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hang in there. I hope things get better soon.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Yup ... Terrible what mother nature can cause ... Take care.


----------



## NJPhil (Jun 24, 2003)

Miraculously I have power, never thought I woul after losing it last year for Irene and the Halloween snow storm for a week+ each time. Lots of trees down, my neighbor lost part of their roof and had a tree fall on the other part. We have a few friends who most likely lost homes at the Jersey shore, but everyone is sfae. All in all though my area was very lucky, nothing like the devestation experienced in other parts of the tri-state area.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*Have it*



tednugent said:


> not. no water also, since I have well water.
> 
> probably Friday night, I'll have power. one of the lines that feedsmy street is down


Luckily I have power. I never needed to use the generator I bought in a panic last week. The winds inland were no where near as strong as predicted. I had maybe at worst 40mph sustained winds and a 55mph gust despite being only 50 miles or so from the landfall point. Lots of scary noises but no damage. Seems like New Jersey is now the hurricane hot spot. I may have to move to Florida to escape them


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

No power up in Clinton Township. 

We do have water and gas though, so there is that. Too bad the heat requires electric.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

got power at 3 am. I smelled the electric baseboard heaters kicking in for the first time


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Lost power for 14 hours that night north of Princeton. Lost a lot of roof shingles too. Guys are up there now making repairs. They're from Lawrenceville and say power out until probably Saturday there.

Office building where I go for meetings at MetroPark has no power.


----------



## Rip Van Cycle (Jun 11, 2012)

DaveG said:


> Luckily I have power... The winds inland were no where near as strong as predicted.


Pretty much describes my situation, too.

Of course, this is one of the ultimate "self-selecting-samples," since many of the folks who are still without power are going to be occupied with matters other than informing us that they've lost power.

Hope all of our members are all right, out there...


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

I went out for a 20+ mile recon ride in the North Jersey area (Wayne/Pinebrook/Fairfield/Lincoln Pk) and saw a few areas w/o power and some blocked roads due to fallen towers and trees. The Pinebrook hill climb, as you make a right on after being on Horseneck Rd is messy.


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

No power in my town in Bergen County. We have Rockland Electric. Report today was power could be out for up to 1 month. I have a gasoline generator but gasoline is scarce. Certainly could be worse.


----------



## trindadi84 (Aug 9, 2012)

No power at my apt in lower manhattan, left to friends place with power. I had my bike on the trainer, I kept looking at it wishing i could make it into a power generating trainer. I cud put out 200 watts and power my laptop, cell phone!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Power back yesterday at 3 PM. Nice to be able to have hot water again.


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

Yep, got a Quarq powermeter and like it a lot. Wait, wrong forum!

JK, hope all is well for our East Coast riders and that things get back to normal soon.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

No power here in Montgomery house.
Not sure yet if we even still have a house on LBI.


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

We are lucky - no power/internet outage in our condo in bergen county, though most of the town lost power


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

I hope and pray for all you guys. I guess the good thing is, with all the traffic and gas shortage, there's a better reason for you guys to ride your bikes.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

No power here in Essex County, pretty much town wide (West Orange). I managed to get my steam heat going with an 18 volt tool battery (wired to open the gas valve) and I have hot water and the gas range works, so it's bearable with the cell phone for internet. Threw away a lot of food though... The good news is that my Magicshine bike lights make for excellent emergency lighting!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

No power in union county yet. Finally abandoned ship last night and headed to pa to stay with family for a couple of days.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Our power went out at 8:20 PM Monday, came back at 7:00 PM today Friday. We have an all electric house so no water, heat, etc. But after last years freak October snowstorm when we were out for 6 days, we were better prepared. Stocked up on drinking water, water for flushing toilets, propane for the grill, firewood, ice and scotch.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

And then another power outage the last couple of days. Just came back on. I think I'll still go outside to pee though. Makes me feel one with nature.

Alan - good to know you've got juice.


----------



## ira1974 (Oct 15, 2012)

*SoHo*

Power, gas, and phone finally all back up in SoHo. Looking forward to returning to some normalcy. Hope everyone else is restored soon too.

Glad I had my bike. Served me well in daily escapes from lower Manhattan.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Power back here in this part of town finally today. Was not looking forward to another night of sleeping in the sleeping bag to stay warm.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Still out here in union county. Hoping in the next couple of days. But now this nor easter is coming in.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Still out in Queens. Got gas heat/water though, which is nice.

Also getting use out of a very noisy, borrowed generator.

Building downtown is out of commission for quite some time, not sure when we start work again, or where.


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

ridingred said:


> No power in my town in Bergen County. We have Rockland Electric. Report today was power could be out for up to 1 month. I have a gasoline generator but gasoline is scarce. Certainly could be worse.


Unfortunately, Orange and Rockland utilities aka Con Ed takes care of Manhattan first then they work their way north. I hate it.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Models are showing the noreaster is going to move further eastward. I hope the evening models today show the same projected path.


----------



## NJPhil (Jun 24, 2003)

NJBiker72 said:


> Still out here in union county. Hoping in the next couple of days. But now this nor easter is coming in.


Where are you in Union County? I know parts of Westfield, Cranford and Scotch Plains have been coming back this week.


----------

